# Frage zum Einloggen von IspConfig



## dellxps (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute hab mal eine Frage zum Thema Einloggen bei IspConfig.Es geht um folgendes Problem, da ich noch nicht lange mit IspConfig arbeite habe ich mich zweimal ins IspConfig Eingeloggt.Einmal mit dem User admin und einmal mit einem angelegtem Kunden.So als admin User habe ich bei dem neu angelegten Kunden etwas verändert um zu sehen wo ich was verändern kann und welche Auswirkungen es hat bei dem neu angelegtem Kunden.Jetzt habe ich allerdings festgestellt sobald ich sei es bei admin oder dem Kunden etwas aktuallisiert habe bin ich immer geflogen aus IspConfig.Sprich wenn ich mit admin was verändert habe bei dem Kunden und speichere dies das war ok, nur dann habe ich bei Kundem aktuallisiert und da musste ich mich erst wieder neu Anmelden.Wie ist das eigendlich die Kunden Loggen sich doch alle mal über IspConfig ein um Ihren Zugang den sie haben zu Verwalten und somit fliegt man doch immer raus oder was mache ich zu diesem Thema falsch.

Gruß dellxps


----------



## Till (1. Aug. 2009)

Du hast vermutlich das Ganze gleichzeitig mit 2 offenen Browser fenstern gemacht, da geht natürlich nicht da ein Browser üer alle Fensetr die Session Informationen benutzt und Du somit immer beim anderen Login rausfliegst. Wenn Du aber gleichzeitig von 2 verschiedenen Rechner eingeloggt bist, dann geht es.


----------



## dellxps (1. Aug. 2009)

Richtig so hab ich das gemacht, bin allerdings nicht auf die Idee gekommen das mal über den zweiten Rechner zu testen und siehe da es hat funktioniert wie du gesagt hast.Dann besten Dank an dich 

Gruß dellxps


----------



## SandMan (2. Aug. 2009)

es reicht schon wenn man einmal firefox benutzt und einmal den ie7 oder google chrome oder opera


----------

